# well look who's the adventurous one...Taiwan baby!



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Just snapped these of the new Taiwan babies....and would you look at
that...a Wine Red panda at 3 days old!  All by itself over at the new floss I put in this am.










and here is some of its siblings....they are the paler tiny blue ones in the floss, and it looks like I have 2 x 1 bars, the other 2 are pandas. The rest are all underneath, so couldn't get a pic of them. 

The darker one is my 2 week old BKK Panda from my BKK momma (mirrored against the side of the glass)

Growing good now.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I need new glasses !.. kewl shrimplets !


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Ha Karen I had to use the magnifier on top of the reading glasses I had on to find these....try photographing them too...its was OK where the heck are they and point the camera and shoot and hope you got them in the lense.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Much as I hate Rogers.. they did give me a good deal on my net hookup for the next two years. I've been leaving the money I'd have spent in the account and letting it build, and I found the camera I've been wanting ever since I first saw it on a great boxing day sale.. so I splurged and got it. Still waiting on delivery. And it will be another year before I can afford a macro lens to use with it.. but still.. 18 mp.. and it should have the adjustable shutter speeds to take pics of fast moving objects.. like things that swim !
Dying to try it !


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow they are bigger now. what are your parameters for them?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

got them in a breeders box attached to the planted tank where all the adults are. I have an airstone some oak leaves, and couple pieces of filter floss in with them. I add every 2 days some earthworm powder mixed with tank water so I can squirt it in over the floss....they are all eating good and growing.

PH in that tank is below 6 but I don't know the exact number. I don't test for TDS etc.
check out this one.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Update on the baby Taiwans.
Turned on the lights this am and snapped this pic....you can see the WR baby in the right hand corner along with my blue panda, but look whos' lurking under the floss by the leaf another WR and on the floss another panda! 

These babies hide right down in the soil so you can not see them all the time, and this is why I didn't see them the day they were born, but now they are growing and becoming adventurous and out more often which is why I am now seeing more of the WR ones.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

My growing up BKK at 5 weeks old now.








Now you know where the babies go!!! Look at the Panda its under the soil 
these babies can hide anywhere.


----------



## Exquizique (Nov 19, 2012)

Love your pics and tracking the growth and progress of the babies!!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

wow they are big now.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Yep they are starting to grow pretty good, at least now I can definitely find the 5 week olds, the 3 week olds are still hard to find unless they are sitting right on the glass or gravel or at the front of the floss.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

what are your water parameters for them?


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

They are in the breeder box that's attached to the planted tank. PH is below 6 but I don't know exactly as I don't have a meter to check it. I don't check anything else either. RO/mix water in this tank, CO2 going 24/7 and lights on for 12 hours.

I don't do much to the tank except add the water when the levels go down.
I am feeding earthworm powder mixed with water squirted in over the floss every 2-3 days nothing else.


----------

